# how do you feel about am bullies



## lee hanson (Jun 23, 2010)

let me know what you think


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 23, 2010)

i like them. but i like most all pits anyway. lol


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 23, 2010)

bawlingtall said:


> i like them. but i like most all pits anyway. lol



there moving toward being two different breed like am staffs


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 23, 2010)

really. dang. i really don't see diff between them.  besides the size diff. thats about it.


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 23, 2010)

ya see after they get to bully they dont meet  ukc standers go to ukc and look at how a  apbt  realy look think its like 35 - 60 lbs  just  check it out the more you learn the more you know


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 23, 2010)

yea true there. lol


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 23, 2010)

don't get me wrong  i don't know every thing but  think if  you fell the wat i do  about your breed you will want to learn as much as you can to teach  others about your dog that way when some stupid person comes up to you and tells  you pitbulls have locking jaws or raw meat make them mean you cant tell them well i think you know but then you tell them the facts  and where the  can find the info to back up what  you tell them


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 23, 2010)

yea. lol was up with the jaw thing. i have always herd it.


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 23, 2010)

no they do not lock  go to  don't bully my breed . com  then go to pit bull and parolees and take the pit bull quiz and tell me how you  score


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 23, 2010)

whats the wedsit??


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 23, 2010)

google them


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 23, 2010)

ok.


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 23, 2010)

i like this prayer.


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 23, 2010)

I know our pit bull that was "sweet as can be" killed our cocker spaniel as a kid, and could have possibly just as easily killed one o us kids. That's a fact.  He supposedly went to live with an old man, but my guess is he's in the same hole as the spaniel.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 23, 2010)

teethdoc said:


> I know our pit bull that was "sweet as can be" killed our cocker spaniel as a kid, and could have possibly just as easily killed one o us kids. That's a fact.  He supposedly went to live with an old man, but my guess is he's in the same hole as the spaniel.



I remember when dogs would end up at the proverbial "farm" 

I am, wary around "pits."  I grew up around them.  My best friend had one as a kid that got along fine with people but absolutely hated and would try to kill any dog it saw.  Its eyes would glaze over and it would not stop.  She also played rough.  Once you started playing with her someone would end up with a shredded shirt, torn pants and usually a bite or two.  

What I have seen is once they get their mind made up to do "something" it is hard to stop them.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Jun 23, 2010)

teethdoc said:


> I know our pit bull that was "sweet as can be" killed our cocker spaniel as a kid, and could have possibly just as easily killed one o us kids. That's a fact.  He supposedly went to live with an old man, but my guess is he's in the same hole as the spaniel.




  Animal aggression and human aggression are not the same thing, not even close.  The APBT is the ONLY dog to have non-human aggression purposely bred into them/culled out of them in order to be more functional.  APBT handlers in the bull ring and the fighting arena would often lay next to their dog while catching and or fighting, and any dog that misplaced their aggression was killed immediately and if not then that man couldn't get a bet with that dog in the future.  These dog HAD to be non aggressive to people, no exceptions.  If you own another breed of dog then chances are that your dog is more likely to bite a child that a "pit".  Don't be so ignorant to think that because an APBT killed a Cocker Spaniel it would kill a child.


----------



## K9SAR (Jun 23, 2010)

bawlingtall said:


> really. dang. i really don't see diff between them.  besides the size diff. thats about it.



Ask a UKC or AKC judge about the differences in the two breeds including conformation.

There is a UKC APBT breeder here in Georgia that is trying to help the Bully owners with their desire to get Bullies recognized as a separate breed.  He's doing a pretty good job at it.  Because the Bully owners want it recognized as a separate breed, he is trying to show them the ropes on doing so.


----------



## jamrens (Jun 23, 2010)

I have owned Many pits in my day.. And have only had to "send one to the farm" That dog hated cats and was in the process of eating one when i grabbed her and she turned and bit me. That was her last day above the grass.. I have has as many at 5 pits on my yard at one time.. Never had a problem with dog aggression except at breeding season..Now cat agression is a given if its a stray... Lee i appreciate what your doing but there are to many closed minded people on this fourm. 


WHit


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 23, 2010)

The only amstaff I ever had got her butt kicked in my living room by an american brittany. So my experience doesnt lead me to believe they are the "beast" they are made out to be.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Jun 23, 2010)

I commend you for putting that dog down, too few people do that when they should.  I have no problems with the AmBullies, but do not call them APBT's and do not breed them to APBT's.  True temperament and type in APBT's is being lost and my only thing with the AmBullies is that they're not helping, but they're good for the people who'd like a "bully" breed and who probably couldn't own a game line APBT to start with.  They do serve that purpose.


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 23, 2010)

MesquiteHeat said:


> Animal aggression and human aggression are not the same thing, not even close.  The APBT is the ONLY dog to have non-human aggression purposely bred into them/culled out of them in order to be more functional.  APBT handlers in the bull ring and the fighting arena would often lay next to their dog while catching and or fighting, and any dog that misplaced their aggression was killed immediately and if not then that man couldn't get a bet with that dog in the future.  These dog HAD to be non aggressive to people, no exceptions.  If you own another breed of dog then chances are that your dog is more likely to bite a child that a "pit".  Don't be so ignorant to think that because an APBT killed a Cocker Spaniel it would kill a child.



I have refrained from commenting on any of the threads bashing pit bulls.  This was a thread that asked for an opinion, and after seeing the typical calling people ignorant, I decided to chime in since afterall, it was asking for an opinion.  Before you go and call everyone who thinks a certain breed is dangerous ignorant, have some facts to back it up.  I also don't think everybody who owns a dangerous dog is an idiot, and every dangerous breed should be put down, but it IS the responsibility of dog owners to be realistic about their choice to own a dangerous animal.  Don't walk around giving me the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- that "Labs bite more people, etc."  Please read the following:

http://www.dogbitelaw.com/Dog Attacks 1982 to 2006 Clifton.pdf


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 23, 2010)

Hay did  ant  one read the tittle to the post we are not talking a bout pit bulls i ask how do yall feel about american bullies nothing  a bout true apbt these am bullies  have work hard to become its on breed just like am staff did they even have there on kennels clubs and show because they no longer meet ukc  standerds  google am bullies then tell me if you think they should still be consider as apbt


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 23, 2010)

jamrens said:


> i have owned many pits in my day.. And have only had to "send one to the farm" that dog hated cats and was in the process of eating one when i grabbed her and she turned and bit me. That was her last day above the grass.. I have has as many at 5 pits on my yard at one time.. Never had a problem with dog aggression except at breeding season..now cat agression is a given if its a stray... Lee i appreciate what your doing but there are to many closed minded people on this fourm.
> 
> 
> Whit



thanks man


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Jun 23, 2010)

Teethdoc if you think APBT's bite more people in a year than Labs then you are ignorant.  Please go to the American Temperament Test Societ website and look at the statistics.  Several years ago there was a study done on the 100 most popular breeds and they were ranked in order of most likely to bite. and unsurprisingly to me APBT's were 97 out 100.  And I believe Cocker Spaniels were very high on the list as well, but I see you've been eating what the media's been feeding you.


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 23, 2010)

MesquiteHeat said:


> Teethdoc if you think APBT's bite more people in a year than Labs then you are ignorant.  Please go to the American Temperament Test Societ website and look at the statistics.  Several years ago there was a study done on the 100 most popular breeds and they were ranked in order of most likely to bite. and unsurprisingly to me APBT's were 97 out 100.  And I believe Cocker Spaniels were very high on the list as well, but I see you've been eating what the media's been feeding you.



THANK  YOU


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Jun 23, 2010)

And I read your posted article and their statistics, I find them laughable.  Ever consider what the percentage of "pit bull terriers" listed were actually nothing close to being an APBT?  Probably wouldn't factor into your platform I'm sure, but 90% of the time when a dog attacks someone and the breed is not easily distinguished it's classified as a "pit".  Regardless of what it looks like and its temperament, if it attacked someone then of course it had to be a pit right.  Newspapers and News Channels love folks like yourself, you should open your mind a little


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 23, 2010)

Some people should be taken to that farm  lol


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 23, 2010)

jamrens said:


> I have owned Many pits in my day.. And have only had to "send one to the farm" That dog hated cats and was in the process of eating one when i grabbed her and she turned and bit me. That was her last day above the grass.. I have has as many at 5 pits on my yard at one time.. Never had a problem with dog aggression except at breeding season..Now cat agression is a given if its a stray... Lee i appreciate what your doing but there are to many closed minded people on this fourm.
> 
> 
> WHit



HEY THANK FOR THE SUPORT BUT HTIS POST WAS ASKING ABOUT  ANERICAN BULLIE NOT PIT BULLS  THESE PEOPLE GET ON HERE  AND REPLY WITH OUT READING JUST LIKE THEY JUDGE PIT BULLS WITH OUT DOING ANY RESEARCH


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 23, 2010)

does any one know the difference  between a true apbt and a american bully


----------



## jamrens (Jun 23, 2010)

Most ppl cant tell the difference between a apbt and mutt... lol


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 23, 2010)

MesquiteHeat said:


> And I read your posted article and their statistics, I find them laughable.  Ever consider what the percentage of "pit bull terriers" listed were actually nothing close to being an APBT?  Probably wouldn't factor into your platform I'm sure, but 90% of the time when a dog attacks someone and the breed is not easily distinguished it's classified as a "pit".  Regardless of what it looks like and its temperament, if it attacked someone then of course it had to be a pit right.  Newspapers and News Channels love folks like yourself, you should open your mind a little


amen


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 23, 2010)

jamrens said:


> Most ppl cant tell the difference between a apbt and mutt... lol


----------



## jamrens (Jun 23, 2010)

http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 23, 2010)

i found the pit my first try. lol


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 23, 2010)

I  call bull are just lucky maybe you should play the lotto to night lol


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 23, 2010)

lol. yea.


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 23, 2010)

i don't want to say the number. i don't want to give it away


----------



## Fatz (Jun 24, 2010)

I have olde bulldogs right now, but I'm looking hard at the American Bullys.  I have owned lots of bulldogs, from catch dogs to sofa riders.  The main thing I like about bulldogs is their temperment.  I have 2 children ages 6 and 8. They know how to handle dogs.  However, if one of my dogs even look at my kids the wrong way the will go see Elvis immediately. I work on the 1 strike policy.  The reason I'm looking at the American Bullys is want a dog with a little less dog aggression.  I was told the American Bullys are less DA than American Bulldogs and other bully breeds.


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 24, 2010)

Fatz said:


> I have olde bulldogs right now, but I'm looking hard at the American Bullys.  I have owned lots of bulldogs, from catch dogs to sofa riders.  The main thing I like about bulldogs is their temperment.  I have 2 children ages 6 and 8. They know how to handle dogs.  However, if one of my dogs even look at my kids the wrong way the will go see Elvis immediately. I work on the 1 strike policy.  The reason I'm looking at the American Bullys is want a dog with a little less dog aggression.  I was told the American Bullys are less DA than American Bulldogs and other bully breeds.



since there not bred to be game most have no aggression thei are realy grate i see you are in south ga  how far south


----------



## Fatz (Jun 24, 2010)

Effingham County, Springfield GA


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 24, 2010)

Fatz said:


> Effingham County, Springfield GA


have you heard a bout the dog show in panamal city 6-26-10 am going dint know if you was close to the line


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 28, 2010)

the show was grate


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 28, 2010)

Btt


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 28, 2010)

Btt


----------



## NGaHunter (Jun 29, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> let me know what you think



OK after doing some research...I will put the Ambully in the class with the Labrodoodle.  It appears in my readings, that the Ambully came from some people that didn't really want a Pit and crossed it with a bulldog...About the same way some people didn't want a lab(probally because of the shedding) and cross it with the Poodle.  I tried to find out how long the American Bully Kennel Club has been around, but no where on there website said when they were founded. 

I'm sure you love your dog and thats all that matters


----------



## WolfPack (Jun 29, 2010)

First....I love any bully breed, boxers are my fav.  But with all these pit bulls, am staffs, staffordshires, Dogos and amercian bulldogs being bred to lord knows what....you really don't know what your ending up with.  Heck..the Dogo simply looks like an overgrown white pitbull.

Second....I went to the local animal shelter, they have a binder on the desk of all the local dog "attacks" that occured over time, with pics.  I had a hard time finding ones with bully breeds.......saw a lot of mutts, hounds, sheperds, dobermans and rotties.  One story told of a pack of walker hounds killing an 8 yr old boy.  But the media didn't say nothing.....didn't involve a pit looking dog.


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 29, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> First....I love any bully breed, boxers are my fav.  But with all these pit bulls, am staffs, staffordshires, Dogos and amercian bulldogs being bred to lord knows what....you really don't know what your ending up with.  Heck..the Dogo simply looks like an overgrown white pitbull.
> 
> Second....I went to the local animal shelter, they have a binder on the desk of all the local dog "attacks" that occured over time, with pics.  I had a hard time finding ones with bully breeds.......saw a lot of mutts, hounds, sheperds, dobermans and rotties.  One story told of a pack of walker hounds killing an 8 yr old boy.  But the media didn't say nothing.....didn't involve a pit looking dog.


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 29, 2010)

NGaHunter said:


> OK after doing some research...I will put the Ambully in the class with the Labrodoodle.  It appears in my readings, that the Ambully came from some people that didn't really want a Pit and crossed it with a bulldog...About the same way some people didn't want a lab(probally because of the shedding) and cross it with the Poodle.  I tried to find out how long the American Bully Kennel Club has been around, but no where on there website said when they were founded.
> 
> I'm sure you love your dog and thats all that matters



look up the atomic dog magazine there  a story on the 20th aniversery  thank you for looking  them up it help to know some  people want to know both side


----------



## bawlingtall (Jul 7, 2010)

Btt


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 21, 2010)

chalk another death, and 1 more attack up for the "bullies"....

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/24712697/detail.html


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 21, 2010)

did you bother to read any thing ouher then pit bull or attack ?  why don't read it again a little slower. they claim she was at a empty house .so no one knows what really happen.also they claim the same dogs attacked a man the night before so why were the  dangerous dog not taken to the pound the  night before. so what i hear a man was attacked in the dark and the dog was gone be for the animal control got there. so no one know what kind of dog it was.but it is believed to bea pit bull which stands for 20 plus breeds of dog.next a lady was killed  they think by dogs no one witness the attack but since a man was attacked the night before  it must be the same dogs.come on man you need to read that again


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 21, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> did you bother to read any thing ouher then pit bull or attack ?  why don't read it again a little slower. they claim she was at a empty house .so no one knows what really happen.also they claim the same dogs attacked a man the night before so why were the  dangerous dog not taken to the pound the  night before. so what i hear a man was attacked in the dark and the dog was gone be for the animal control got there. so no one know what kind of dog it was.but it is believed to bea pit bull which stands for 20 plus breeds of dog.next a lady was killed  they think by dogs no one witness the attack but since a man was attacked the night before  it must be the same dogs.come on man you need to read that again



  The story clearly states that after an investigation, it was determined to be pit bull attacks.  _"Authorities have concluded that a woman found in the backyard of a vacant home died after being mauled by a pack of pit bulls."_  I deal with people all the time at work who are attacked by pits.  There is no mistaking the type of wounds that a dog makes on a person.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 21, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> The story clearly states that after an investigation, it was determined to be pit bull attacks.  _"Authorities have concluded that a woman found in the backyard of a vacant home died after being mauled by a pack of pit bulls."_  I deal with people all the time at work who are attacked by pits.  There is no mistaking the type of wounds that a dog makes on a person.



let me get this right you can tell  what breed of dog bit some one by looking at the bite is that what you are saying do you know  that a pit bull only has about 235 lbs of biting pressure a rottie has 300+ 

but most of all this post is about american bullies not apbt  if you would like to debate this i will  be happy to but  not on this post i have other post about pit bulls that this topic would better fit in to if you dont know the differrnce btween a pit bull and a am bully google abkc you will see its is a new breed that has only been around for about 20-25 yrs  

if you dont want to talk on the other post you can fell free to pm me thanks



you can also look at this 

http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html


----------



## Nitro (Aug 21, 2010)

Mr. Hanson, 

I cannot believe the things you write. You are truly delusional.

I honestly hope and pray that for the sake of your three little ones that they don't become victims of a mauling...


----------



## wickedardvark (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't know Strych9, I heard it was a pack of Labs...lololol


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 21, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> let me get this right you can tell  what breed of dog bit some one by looking at the bite is that what you are saying do you know  that a pit bull only has about 235 lbs of biting pressure a rottie has 300+
> 
> but most of all this post is about american bullies not apbt  if you would like to debate this i will  be happy to but  not on this post i have other post about pit bulls that this topic would better fit in to if you dont know the differrnce btween a pit bull and a am bully google abkc you will see its is a new breed that has only been around for about 20-25 yrs
> 
> ...



No, actually I said nothing like that  I did say that I have seen a lot of pit bull attacks, and there is no mistaking the result of a dog attack on a persons body.  Actually, every dog attack I've seen has been a pit bull.  I don't know anything about bite pressure of each breed.  What pits do is grab someone, and shake.  Its the shaking that does so much damage.  I saw a lady who was walking through her subdivision when a pit bull mauled her from the front, taking her down by her throat, then biting/shaking her by her left shoulder, then worked its way down to her calves.  The dog ended up tearing her whole calf muscle off.  It was pretty horrible.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 21, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Mr. Hanson,
> 
> I cannot believe the things you write. You are truly delusional.
> 
> I honestly hope and pray that for the sake of your three little ones that they don't become victims of a mauling...





Strych9 said:


> No, actually I said nothing like that  I did say that I have seen a lot of pit bull attacks, and there is no mistaking the result of a dog attack on a persons body.  Actually, every dog attack I've seen has been a pit bull.  I don't know anything about bite pressure of each breed.  What pits do is grab someone, and shake.  Its the shaking that does so much damage.  I saw a lady who was walking through her subdivision when a pit bull mauled her from the front, taking her down by her throat, then biting/shaking her by her left shoulder, then worked its way down to her calves.  The dog ended up tearing her whole calf muscle off.  It was pretty horrible.



ONCE AGAIN this post has nothing to do with pit bull is about am bullies so plz take this to one of the pit bull post i have ........

yall made it  clear you were  tired of hearing a bout pit bull  but yall keep bring up the topic even if i post in other areas  i stopped posting about them to show yall some respect and to keep from offending any one...

so lets get this out of the way know  i cant spell yes i love my dogs and  i try to show others respected but it dont seem to work on this form so since you feel the need to still come at me about my dog  i will be sure to bump all my post up ttt and get right back to promoting my breed in a positive light


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 22, 2010)

I love American Bulldogs, Boxers, and Mastiffs...so much more power and speed than a "mix" bull...


----------

